# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  تنبيه :كلمة جميلة ومشهورة قالها البيساني ونسبت خطاءً للعماد الأصفهاني

## مصطفى الراقي

قال القاضي الفاضل أستاذ العلماء البلغاء عبد الرحيم البيساني وهو يعتذر إلي العماد الأصفهاني عن كلام استدركه عليه :" إنه قد وقع لي شيء وما أدري أوقع لك أم لا ؟ وها أنا أخبرك به وذلك إني رأيتُ أنه لا يكتب أحد كتاباً في يومهِ إلا قال في غَدِهِ: لوُ ُغَّيرَ هذا لكان أحسن ولو زيد هذا لكان يُستحَسن ولو قُدَّم هذا لكان أفضل ولو تُرِك هذا لكان أجمل. وهذا أعظم العبر وهو دليل على استيلاء النقص على جملة البشر "

راجع : كتاب كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون (14/1) للعلامة: مصطفى بن عبد الله المشهور بسم: ((الحاج خليفة أوحاجي خليفة بالهجة التركية)) وكذلك كتاب : أبجد العلوم الوشي المرقوم في بيانأحوال العلوم(70/1) للعلامة صديق حسن خان القنوجي ويقول الشيخ الفاضل مشهور حسن سلمان :كان الأُستاذ أحمد فريد الرِّفاعي ( ت 1376 هـ ) هو الَّذي شهَّر هذه الكلمةَ؛ حيث وضعها أوَّلَ كلِّ جزء من أجزاء " مُعجم الأدباء " للياقوت الحمويّ، وغيره من الكُتب، وتداولَها النَّاس عنه منسوبةً إلى العماد الأصفهانيّ!! والصَّواب نسبتُها للقاضي الفاضل عبدالرحيم بن علي البيسانيّ ، بعثَ بها إلى العماد؛ كما في أوَّل" شرح الإحياء " للزَّبيديّ ( 1/3 )، و" الإعلام بأعلام بيت الله الحرام " لقطب الدِّين محمد بن أحمد النهرواليّ الحنفيّ ( ت 988 هـ ) . نقلاً عن : إعلام العابد في حكم تكرار الجماعة في المسجد الواحد "،: ص7، دار المنار- الخرج، ط2 .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي الراقي وأنا كنت ممن يعتقد نسبتها الى العماد الاصفهاني لأنني قرأتها منسوبة إليه كذلك أول عهدي بها منذ أمد بعيد في مقدمة "كتاب معجم الاعراب والاملاء للدكتور اميل بديع يعقوب" والغلط من العلماء والافاضل وارد في مثل هذا والله المستعان.

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

الأخ ابو وائل الجزائري  شكر الله لك مرورك، 
وهذه ترجمة مختصرة لهذا الأديب البارع من سير أعلام النبلاء للأمام الذهبي عليهما رحمة الله  حيث قال:
 « القاضي الفاضل المولى الإمام العلامة البليغ، القاضي الفاضل، محيي الدين، يمين المملكة، سيد الفصحاء، أبو علي عبد الرحيم بن علي بن الحسن بنالحسن بن أحمد بن المفرج ، اللخمي، الشامي، البيساني الأصل، العسقلاني المولد، المصري الدار، الكاتب، صاحب ديوان الإنشاء الصلاحي.
ولد سنة تسع وعشرين وخمس مئة.
سمع في الكهولة من أبي طاهر السلفي، وأبي محمد العثماني، وأبي القاسم بن عساكر، وأبي الطاهر بن عوف، وعثمان بن فرج العبدري.
وروى اليسير.
وفي انتسابه إلى بيسان تجوز، فما هو منها، بل قد ولي أبوه القاضي الاشرف أبو الحسن قضاءها.
انتهت إلى القاضي الفاضل براعة الترسل وبلاغة الإنشاء، وله في ذلك الفن اليد البيضاء، والمعاني المبتكرة، والباع الأطول، لا يدرك شأوه، ولا يشق غباره، مع الكثرة.
قال ابن خلكان : يقال إن مسودات رسائله ما يقصر عن مئة مجلد، وله النظم الكثير.
أخذ الصنعة عن الموفق يوسف بن الخلال صاحب الإنشاء للعاضد، ثم خدم بالثغر مدة، ثم طلبه ولد الصالح بن رزيك،واستخدمه في ديوان الانشاء.
قال العماد: قضى سعيدا، ولم يبق عملا صالحا إلا قدمه، ولا عهدا في الجنة إلا أحكمه، ولا عقد بر إلا أبرمه، فإن صنائعه في الرقاب، وأوقافه متجاوزة الحساب، لا سيما أوقافه لفكاك الأسرى، وأعان المالكية والشافعية بالمدرسة، والأيتام بالكتاب، كان للحقوق قاضيا، وفي الحقائق ماضيا، والسلطان له مطيع، ما افتتح الأقاليم إلا بأقاليد آرائه، ومقاليد غناه وغنائه، وكنت من حسناته محسوبا، وإلى آلائه منسوبا، وكانت كتابته كتائب النصر، ويراعته رائعة الدهر، وبراعته بارية للبر، وعبارته نافثة في عقد السحر، وبلاغته للدولة مجملة، وللمملكة مكملة، وللعصر الصلاحي على سائر الاعصار مفضلة.
نسخ أساليب القدماء بما أقدمه من الأساليب، وأعربه من الإبداع، ما ألفينه كرر دعاء في مكاتبة، ولا ردد لفظا في مخاطبة.
إلى أن قال: فإلى من بعده الوفادة ؟، وممن الإفادة ؟، وفيمن السيادة ؟، ولمن السعادة ؟.....»سيرة أعلام النبلاء  (21/338-340)

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

*هل تعلم أخي القاري الكريم إن صاحب هذه الكلمة هو*
*كاتب ووزير صلاح الدين الأيوبي ؟؟ الذي قال عنه :**«** ما فتحت البلاد بالعساكر إنما فتحتها بأقلام القاضي الفاضل**»**.* 
*ثم انظر أيها القاري الكريم ماذا قال عنه صلاح الدين الإيوبي أثناء وفاته !!!!*

*وحكى شيخ الشيوخ شرف الدين عبد العزيز الأنصاري قال: لما مرض السلطان صلاح الدين بحران مرضاً شديداً حتى حصل اليأس منه، وبقي أياماً لا يأكل ولا يشرب، فدخل عليه القاضي ضياء الدين الشهرزوري عائداً فبكى السلطان، فقال له ضياء الدين: يا مولانا مثلك ما يسامح أنت ربُيت بين سمر الرماح وبيض الصفاح وعرضت نفسك على الموت مراراً في عدة حروب وأنت الآن تفزع من الموت وأنت في هذا السن؟ فقال: والله ما خطر لي هذا ببال !!ولكن فكرت الساعة في القاضي الفاضل كيف يكون إذا بلغته وفاتي، فأشفقت عليه لعلمي به وما يجده من أجلي. (الوافي في الوفيات للصفدي ) (6/132)*

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ مصطفى ....
وأنت كنت ممن وقع في هذه الهفوة زمانا ثم تبينت لك بعد ولم تشر إلى ذلك  لا من قريب ولا من بعيد  :Smile:  {ابتسامة}....

----------


## الهزيلي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

شيخنا وطبيبنا ابوبكر الذيب ، نعم صدقت فيما قلت، وكما *قَالَ بَعْضُ حُكَمَاءِ الْعَرَبِ : لِكُلِّ جَوَادٍ كَبْوَةٌ , وَلِكُلِّ صَارِمٍ نَبْوَةٌ ، وَلِكُلِّ عَالِمٍ !! هَفْوَة ٌ*
*فجزاك الله خيراً وكذلك الأخ أبوجبير الديسي وشكراً لمروركم*

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

ومن خطابات البيساني البليغة هذا الجواب الذي كتبه عندما ورد إليه كتاب يخبر بانتصار الجيش الإسلامي على الجيش الصليبي حيث ابتدأه بقوله عز وجل: " يستبشرون بنعمةٍ من الله وفضلٍ وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين " . 
وصلت بشرى المجلس السامي - أعلاه الله وشيده، وأسعده وأصعده، وشكر مشهده وأنجح مقصده، وملأ بالحسنات أمسه ويومه وغده، وأهلك وعادى أعداءه وحسده، واجتب بسيفه زرع الكفار وذراه وحصده - بما من الله سبحانه من نصرة المسلمين عند لقاء عدوهم، وما وليهم الله من القوة والإظهار، وما قذف في قلوب الكفر من الخوف والحذار، وشرح القضية شرحاً شرح الصدور، واستوى فيها الغياب مع الحضور، فكانت البشارة منه وكانت المباشرة له، وما كل من بشر باشر، ولا كل من غار غاور، ولا كل من خبر عن السيوف لقيها بوجهه، ولا كل من حدث عن الرماح عانقها بصدره. فنفعه الله بالإسلام كما نفع الإسلام به، وأتم النعمة عليه كما أتمها فيه، وتقبل جهاده الذي جلا فيه الكربات، وابتغى فيه القربات. ويتوقع إن هان العدو في العيون، وظهر منه غير ما كان في الظنون، أن يكسر الله بكم مصافه، ويفتح عليكم بلاده، ويطهر بسيوفكم الشام، ويسر بنصركم الإسلام، ويشرف بيوم نصركم الأيام. والخير يغتنم إذا عنت فرصه، ويصاد إذا أمكن الصائد قنصه، والجهاد فرضٌ على المطيق تقتضيه عزائمه ولا تقتضيه رخصه. وقد حضر المولى وحضر كل خير، وحضر من رأيه ما يكفي أمر العدو ولو لم يكن إلا رأيه لا غير، فكيف وفي يده من الغضب، مثل ما في صدره من القلب، كلاهما حديدٌ لا تكل مضاربه، ولا تخونه ضرائبه، ولا تفنى إذا عددت عجائبه، فكم له من يومٍ أغر محجل الأطراف، وليلةٍ في سبيل الله دهماء الأهوال بيضاء الأوصاف، والنفوس واثقةٌ بأن الظفر على يده يجري، والمبشر من جهته يسر ويسري. والله خيرٌ حافظاً وهو أرحم الراحمين.
وكتب عبدالرحيم البيساني أيضاً في مثل ذلك: ورد كتاب المجلس - نصر الله عزمته، وشكر همته، وأتم عليه نعمته، وصرف به وعنه صرف كل دهرٍ وملمته ومؤلمته، وأعان أولياءه علىأن يؤدوا خدمته، ويستوهبوا له فضل الله ورحمته، وأجزل قسمه من الخير الذي يحسن بين محبيه قسمته - سافراً عن مثل الصباح السافر، متحدثاً عن روض أفعاله بلسان النسيم السحري الساحر، حاملاً حديث بيضه وسمره حديث السامر. وهنأ بالفتح وهو المهنأ به، وكيف لا يهنأ بالفتح من هو فاتحه! وكيف لا يشرح خبره من هو فاتح كل صدرٍ وشارحه! ولقد دعا له لسان كل مسلمٍ وساعدت لسانه جوارحه، وعلم أنه باشر الحرب وتولى كبرها، وأخمد جمرها، ولقى أقرانها، وافترس فرسانها، وجبن شجعانها، وشجع جبانها، وأنفق الكريمين على النفس: النفس والمال، وحفظ على الإسلام الطرفين: الفاتحة والمآل. وإذا تأمل المجلس الدنيا علم أن الذي يبقى بها أحاديث، وإذا نظر إلى المال علم أن الذي في الأيدي منه مواريث، فالحازم من ورث ماله ولم يورثه لغيره، والسعيد من لم يرض لنفسه من الحديث إلا بخيره. وما يخفى عن أحدٍ ما فعله، ولا ما بذله، ولا ما هان عليه، ولا ما أهان الله كرائم المال بيديه، ولقد حلت نعمة الله في محلها لديه، وكان كفأها الكريم الذي أصدقها ما في كفيه.
هذا ثنائي وهاتيكم مناقبكم ... يا أعين الناس ما أبعدت إسهادي
" ومن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمنٌ فلا يخاف ظلماً ولا هضماً " ، بل هو سبحانه يوفي عباده مثاقيل الذر، وللصابرين عنده الأجر بغير حسابٍ لجلالة قدر الصبر. والمجلس صبر نفسه على المشقات فليبشر بثوابها، وكثر أعمال البر فهو يدخل الجنة بفضل الله من جميع أبوابها. وكما يهنأ المجلس بالافتتاح فهو يهنأ بالجراح، ولا يغسل ثوب العمل إلا الدم المسفوح، وكل جرحٍ إنما هو بابٌ إلى الجنة مفتوح. والحمد لله على أن أمتع الأمة بنفسه التي بذلها، وقد باعها له وأبقاها لنا وقبلها. " وإن ربك لذو فضلٍ على الناس ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون "
منقول من كتاب : نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب للنويري (ج2 ص 75 )

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

قال الشيخُ عليٌّ الطنطاوي عليه رحمة الله في ذكرياته عندما تحدث عن أحد الأعضاء المؤسسين لجمعية المقاصد الخيرية في لبنان : « هو الأستاذُ مصباح محرم ، وهو قاض كبير نسيهُ الناسُ كما نسوا من أمثالهِ الكثير ، لأن مكانهم في أذهانهم امتلأ بأسماءِ المغنين والممثلين ولاعبي الكرة في الملعبِ واللاعبين بمصالحِ الأممِ من السياسين في المجالسِ والأحزابِ » 8/36

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

ومما يذكر لهذا القاضي الفاضل أن إمامنا الشاطبي المقرئ صاحب حرز الأماني لما دخل مصر وحل بالفسطاط أكرمه القاضي عبد الرحيم بن علي البيساني المعروف بالقاضي بالفاضل وعرف قدره وكان قد تصدر أولا في جامع عمرو بن العاص للإقراء والإفادة فنقله القاضي الفاضل إلى مدرسته التي أنشأها "بالمعزية القاهرة "وأفرد له فيها حجرة لطيفة مرخمة على يسار الداخل من الباب وأفرد إلى أهله دار أخرى خارج المدرسة ولم يزل على ذلك إلى وفاته " 
وفي هذه المدرسة التي أنشأها القاضي الفاضل كان الفتح المبين لهذا الإمام وذلك بعد أن نظم القصيدة المشهورة المعروفة بحرز الأماني ووجه التهاني والتي طارت بها الركبان وانكب الناس عليها في كافة الأزمان وعنها يقول الحافظ الذهبي : 
"وقد سارت الركبان بقصيدته ( حرز الأماني ) ، وحفظها خلق لا يحصون ، وخضع لها فحول الشعراء وكبار البلغاء وحذاق القراء فلقد أبدع وأوجز وسهَّل الصعب" 
ولا يعرف الفضل لأهل الفضل إلا ذوو الفضل

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> وأفرد إلى أهله دار أخرى خارج المدرسة ولم يزل على ذلك إلى وفاته "


الصواب دارا  وهو سبق كيبورد  :Smile:

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

وقال ابن مماتي: كنت في مجلس الفاضل فحدثه بعض حاضري مجلسه أن الغزالي لما ورد بغداد سئل عن أبي المعالي الجويني فقال: تركته بنيسابور وقد أسمه الشفاء، وقد كان شرع في مطالعة كتاب الشفاء لابن سينا، قال: فجعل القاضي يتعجب من حسن قوله أسقمه الشفاء ويتمايل له ويقول: والله إن هذا كلام حسن بديع. وكان عنده ابن ولد الوزير ابن هبيرة فقال: كلام جدي في هذا المعنى أحسن وأبلغ قال له: وما هو؟ قال: قوله الشفاء ترك الشفاء، والنجاة ترك النجاة، فقال الفاضل: لا ولا كرامة، بين الكلامين بون لا يطلع عليه إلا أرباب الصنائع. وكتب إليه تاج الدين بن جراح: الخفيف
أنا أهذي وأنت تقرا وترمي ... والليالي تمر والله حسبي
فكتب فوق قوله: أنا أهذي، أنت اعترفت بالهذيان، وكتب في قوله: وأنت تقرأ وترمي الهذيان مرمى. وفوق قوله: والليالي تمر. نعم تمر علي وعليك. وكتب فوق قوله: والله حسبي، وحسبي أيضاً.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ مصطفى على هذا التنبيه ،  كنا نعتقد نسبتها إلى العماد الأصفهاني حتى قراءة هذه الأسطر ..

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

وفيكم بارك الله أخي ضيدان.

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

[justify] 
فلما مات أسد الدين شيركوه ترشح أكابر الدولة لمكانه وطمع فيها من هو أهل لذلك، ولم يكن صلاح الدين ممن تطمع نفسه في تلك الرتبة، واتفق أنه اجتمع بالفاضل في دار السلطان وجرى حديث من ترشح للولاية، وبسط صلاح الدين الحديث في ذكرهم ولم يذكر نفسه، فجذبه الفاضل إليه وقال له سراً: هل عندك قوة لأن تلي هذا الأمر؟ فقال صلاح الدين: وأنى لي بذلك وهنا مثل فلان وفلان وعدد الأكابر، فقال له: لا عليك فإني أدبر أمرك فاستعد لذلك. فبينا هما في الحديث، استدعي الفاضل إلى مجلس العاضد واستشير فيمن يولى، ولم يكن شيركوه دفن بعد، لأن من عادتهم أن الذي يتولى يلبس في الجنازة أخضر دون كل من فيها ونهي إمارة الولاية، فقال الفاضل: رأي أمير المؤمنين أعلى وهو أعرف، فقال العاضد: ما تقول في فلان فوهى أمره وذكر شيئاً صدفه عنه، إلى أن ذكر جماعة كلهم كذلك، فقال للفاضل: فمن ترى أنت؟ قال: ما رأيت في الجماعة أحسن طريقة من يوسف ابن أيوب ابن أخي الميت، فإني اختبرته ورأيته يرجع إلى دين وأمانة، فقال العاضد: إني أخاف أن لا يرضى به القوم، فقال الفاضل: يا أمير المؤمنين أنت ألبسه وأجلسه وهو يبذل الأموال ويصلح حال الرجال ففعل ذلك. وخرج الناس وعلى صلاح الدين الأخضر من دون الجماعة فعرفوا أنه صاحب الأمر، وساعدته السعادة فلم يقل أحد كلمة وفرق خزاين شيركوه وعامل الناس بالإحسان وبذل المال فأحبوه وتم أمره وصار القبض والبسط إلى الفاضل. وفوض صلاح الدين إليه أمور دولته وصار لا يصدر عن رأيه، واستنابه في جميع أموره ورعى له تلك الحال، فجرى في تصاريفه على أحسن قانون، وأحسن إلى أرباب البيوت، وجمع كتباً مشهورة بلغني أنها تكون سبعين ألف مجلد في فنون العلم وأنواعه. الوافي في الوفيات للصفدي

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

*قال القاضي محي الدين عبد اللّه بن عبد الظاهر في كتاب الدر النظيم في أوصاف القاضي الفاضل عبد الرحيم، ومن جمله بنائه دار التمر بمصر المحروسة، ولها دخل عظيم يجمع ويشترى به الأسرى من بلاد الفرنج، وذلك مستمر إلى هذا الوقت، وفي كل وقت يحضر بالأسارى فيلبسون ويطوفون ويدعون له، وسمعتهم مرارا يقولون: يا اللّه يارحيم أرحم القاضي الفاضل عبد الرحيم. وقال القاضي جمال الدين بن شيث: كان للقاضي الفاضل ريع عظيم يؤجره بمبلغ كبير فلما عزم على الحج ركب ومر به ووقف عليه. وقال: اللهم إنك تعلم أن هذا الخان ليس شيء أحب إلي منه، أو قال أعز علىّ منه، اللهم فاشهد أني وقفته على فكاك الأسرى من بلاد الفرنج .*
*((مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية العدد55-56))*

----------


## فالح الحجية

والله  صدق الاستاذ فيما  رواه لزميله  وانها لحالة   تعترينا كلما راجعنا ما كتبناه مرة ثانية  فكانه في قلوبنا وافكارنا ونفوسنا

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

ومن كلمات القاضي الجميلة وصفه للخيام حيث قال: إن الخيام فقد بليت وصارت أمشاجاً ورقت فخالطت كأس الغمام مزاجاً، ولقيت معنا الشدة وكانت شدتنا أن رأينا بها انفراجاً، وفيها من السماء رقاع وكأنما أخذها في شق الثياب سماع، وإذا هبت الرياح فهي بتقدمها وتأخرها في نزاع حثيث ونزع من الشيطان خبيث، طلقتنا وهي بعد في حبالنا، وظعنت وهي بعد في عقالنا، إن أرسلت الريح آية ظلت أعناقها لها خاضعة، وإن قعدنا فيها فعلى قارعة الطريق وهي قاعدة على طريق القارعة، وإن وقعت ليلاً فما لوقعتها الخافضة الرافعة، بها للدهر جراح الإبر لا تقطبها، ومنها على الدهر أطلال تصدقها العين تارة وتكذبها، قد فرجت سماؤها وانشقت وأذنت إربها وحقت، لم يبق في أدمها بشرة تعاتب، ولا في صبرها سكة تجاذب، كأنها وأخواتها إذا هبت الرياح المجرمون رأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب بحيث يرى حماها نافضاً، والعارض - وقد دخل عليها على الحقيقة - عارضاً فعمدها الأغصان هزها البارح وشرائطها الشرار أطاره القادح. أما إذا نشأت السحائب فسلت سيوف برقها وسلسلت سيول ودقها، فإنها أمام تلك السيوف جرحى ووراء تلك السيول طرحى، تود ما ود ابن نوح يوم لا عاص، وتراها كبط الماء ونحن بين غريق وعائم نضربها في كل يوم فوق الحد ونأخذها في المصيف بحرب حر وفي الشتاء ببرد برد.

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

قال ياقوت: كان السبب في تقدمه أن أباه كان يتولى بعسقلان بعد القضاء ببيسان، وكاتبه السلطان بمصر بالأخبار، فاتفق أن والي عسقلان أطلق أسيراً له قيمة فتعلل عليه المصريون كونه لم يخبر بخبره، فاستحضر إلى القاهرة وصودر حتى استصفى ماله ولم يبق له شيء، فأصابته فجعة فمات، وبقي الفاضل وأخت له وأخ على غاية من الاختلال وسوء الحال والفقر، فألجأه الحال إلى أن مشى راجلاً إلى الإسكندرية، وقصد بها القاضي ابن حديد فالتجأ إليه وعرفه بنفسه وشكا إليه فاقته، فتوجع له وفرض له في كل شهر ثلاثة دنانير واستنابه في الكتابة عنه.
وفتحت الفرنج عسقلان وخرج أخوه وأخته حتى لحقا به وأقاما عنده، فاختبره القاضي فوجده على غاية من الفصاحة والبلاغة وحسن المقاصد، وكان إذا أراد مكاتبة ديوان مصر أمره بالكتابة عنه، وكانت كتبه ترد كالدر النظيم، فحسده الكتاب الذين ترد كتبه عليهم وخافوا منه على منزلتهم، فسعوا به إلى الظافر بن الحافظ، فحدث محمد بن محمد بن بنان الأنباري كاتب الإنشاء يومئذ، قال: فأحضرني الظافر وأمرني أن أكتب إلى الوالي بالإسكندرية أن يتسلم ابن البيساني من القاضي ابن حديد ويقطع يده ويسيرها إلينا، قال: فما علمت السبب ولا عرفت ابن البيساني، ووددت لو كان هذا الكتاب بخط غيري، فأخذت الدواة والقلم والدرج وكتبت: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبطلت الكتابة، فنظر إلي وقال: ما تنظر؟ قلت: عفو مولانا، قال: تعرف هذا الرجل؟ قلت: لا والله، قال: هذه رقعة وردت من الديوان تخبر بسوء أدبه واستخفافه، وذاك أنه كتب كتاباً وجعل بين السطر والسطر شبراً وهذا لا يكون إلا من الفاضل إلى المفضول. وبلغني أيضاً أنه يرى انتقاضنا وذهاب دولتنا ديناً، فقلت: إني أراء استحضار المكتوب والوقوف عليه ، فأحضر، فرأيت أبلغ كتاب وأحسن عبارة فقلت: هذا كتاب معدوم المثال وكاتبه أوحد عصره، وما كتبوا في أمره بما كتبوا إلا حسداً له، فإن رأى إحضار كاتبه وسماع لفظه والعمل بموجب المشاهدة رجوت أن يكون ثواباً وصواباً، فكتبت بتسييره مكرماً، فما كان إلا مسافة الطريق حتى أحضر إلى مجلس الظافر، وأنا حاضر، فرأيت شاباً ظريفاً بثياب قصار وأكمام لطيفة وطيلسان، فوقف بين يدي الظافر، فقال الظافر: اختبره في شيء من الرسائل. فقلت له: مولانا يأمرك أن تكتب منشوراً لأحد أولياء دولته يتضمن توليته ما وراء بابه، فقال: السمع والطاعة، فقربت منه دواة فأخذ يكتب وهو قائم، وكان إذا أراد أن يستمد انكب إلى الدواة ثم وقف فكتب، فلما أن رأى الظافر جريان قلمه وثبات جنانه، أمر خادماً أن يحمل له الدواة، ثم فرغ من الكتابة وهو قائم على رجله، فتناوله الخادم وعرضه على الظافر، فاستحسن خطه وكان خطاً مليحاً رائقاً على طريقة ابن مقلة، وقال لي: اقرأه فقلت: يا مولانا اسمعه من منشئه فهو أحسن، فقرأه بلسان حاد وبيان صادق، فلما استتم قراءته أمر الظافر بقلع طيلسانه وأخذ عذبة عمامته وفتلها وتحنيكه بها، ففعل به ذلك. ولم يزل في الديوان مدة أيام الظافر والفائز والعاضد.
فلما استعلى الضرغام على شاور وتولى الوزراة، وهرب شاور إلى الشام وقبض على ولده الكامل وأودعه السجن خدمه الفاضل ومت إليه بخدمة قديمة، ثم إن الضرغام تنكر على الفاضل فمضى من فوره إلى ملهم أخي ضرغام، واستجار به، وكان ملهم هو الكبير وكان ترفع عن الولاية، فأمره بملازمة داره حتى يصلح أمره، فاتفق أن قرن بالكامل ابن شاور في محبسه وحبس معه وحصل له بذلك يد بيضاء عنده. ورجع شاور إلى الديار المصرية يصحبه شيركوه، وقتل الضرغام وأخوه ملهم  وبنوه وعادت الوزارة إلى شاور وركب ابنه الكامل من دار ملهم ومعه القاضي الفاضل حتى دخلا على شاور وعرف الكامل أباه شاور حقوق الفاضل عليه وحسن ولائه.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

دخلت الموضوع ، لما أثار اهتمامي عنوانه ، وكان ظني في محله ، فليست هناك عبارة أشهر من العبارة المذكورة ...كثيرا ما وجدتها وقد توجت رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه ... ومنسوبة للعماد الأصبهاني ...
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا .

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

أختنا أمة الوهاب :
 جزيتي خيراً على التعليق والمرور  ، وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم على هذا التنبيه الطيب أخي/مصطفى الراقي.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بفضل من الله تنبهت إلى هذا منذ أمد ، ونبهت عليه في بعض كتبي ، فلله الحمد والمنة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قال القاضي الفاضل أستاذ العلماء البلغاء عبد الرحيم البيساني وهو يعتذر إلي العماد الأصفهاني عن كلام استدركه عليه :" إنه قد وقع لي شيء وما أدري أوقع لك أم لا ؟ وها أنا أخبرك به وذلك إني رأيتُ أنه لا يكتب أحد كتاباً في يومهِ إلا قال في غَدِهِ: لوُ ُغَّيرَ هذا لكان أحسن ولو زيد هذا لكان يُستحَسن ولو قُدَّم هذا لكان أفضل ولو تُرِك هذا لكان أجمل. وهذا أعظم العبر وهو دليل على استيلاء النقص على جملة البشر "
> 
> راجع : كتاب كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون (14/1) للعلامة: مصطفى بن عبد الله المشهور بسم: ((الحاج خليفة أوحاجي خليفة بالهجة التركية)) وكذلك كتاب : أبجد العلوم الوشي المرقوم في بيانأحوال العلوم(70/1) للعلامة صديق حسن خان القنوجي ويقول الشيخ الفاضل مشهور حسن سلمان :كان الأُستاذ أحمد فريد الرِّفاعي ( ت 1376 هـ ) هو الَّذي شهَّر هذه الكلمةَ؛ حيث وضعها أوَّلَ كلِّ جزء من أجزاء " مُعجم الأدباء " للياقوت الحمويّ، وغيره من الكُتب، وتداولَها النَّاس عنه منسوبةً إلى العماد الأصفهانيّ!! والصَّواب نسبتُها للقاضي الفاضل عبدالرحيم بن علي البيسانيّ ، بعثَ بها إلى العماد؛ كما في أوَّل" شرح الإحياء " للزَّبيديّ ( 1/3 )، و" الإعلام بأعلام بيت الله الحرام " لقطب الدِّين محمد بن أحمد النهرواليّ الحنفيّ ( ت 988 هـ ) . نقلاً عن : إعلام العابد في حكم تكرار الجماعة في المسجد الواحد "،: ص7، دار المنار- الخرج، ط2 .


أحسنت قولًا

----------

